# C:/ Drive not visible! This PC completely empty no matter what.



## Arufe (May 20, 2012)

If I try to install anything to lets say, a directory in Program Files, I can't navigate to it since c:\ won't show up.
I plugged in USB drives, none of them showed up. Could only access them by entering the volume manually opening it with the pop-up that follows after plugging it in. 

Defraggler window, just to give you some extra information, if it might be needed.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* right click the *CMD* results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated Command Prompt type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. 
What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? Go to the manufacturers *Support/Download Drivers* site. Type in your make and model # or Service Tag # and download the *Video/Display* driver for your model.


----------



## Arufe (May 20, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Search and type *CMD* right click the *CMD* results and Run As Administrator. In the Elevated Command Prompt type *SFC /scannow* and press enter. This will replace any missing system files.
> What is the make and model# of your computer/motherboard? Go to the manufacturers *Support/Download Drivers* site. Type in your make and model # or Service Tag # and download the *Video/Display* driver for your model.


First of all, thanks a lot for helping me out with this, currently running system scan.

Here are my specs, why would I download video drivers for my motherboard though? I already have the latest video drivers for my card.


----------



## Arufe (May 20, 2012)

Will reboot, interesting.


----------

